# Lesbian Friendly Mother & Toddler groups??



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Happy new year to you all!!

Does anyone know of any Lesbian/lesbian friendly mother and Toddler groups/meets in or around north essex area? We are really struggling to find a good place for mum and baby to relax and meet other friendly faces and children. 
It would seem living in a small village people still struggle with the concept of same sex couples having babies...(nothing really horrible) just generally nosey types and all very clicky.   

Thanks


----------

